# How to claim PIP with type1 diabetes



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 17, 2017)

Have a read of this  The judge wants his head testing for awarding this lad PIP

https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/media/59ba6bb640f0b667b40c7bc4/CPIP_2723_2016-00.pdf


----------



## khskel (Sep 17, 2017)

What!!! So you can get PIP for cantbearseditis?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 17, 2017)

khskel said:


> What!!! So you can get PIP for cantbearseditis?


Looks like it.
As he has a pump he would be expected to carb count, he wants to go into the medical profession and can't count? Sounds as if claiming he has no hypo warnings so obviously wont be able to drive, such a shame for a 16 year old. Does his mummy go out with him and his friends so she can carb count his grub?

No wonder PIP claimants get such a bad name when you read cases like this.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2017)

I appreciate it's not always easy, but don't understand why this would qualify for extra money? As you say Sue, he's obviously not mentally incapacitated so really ought to be able to understand how to carb count, choose food that doesn't make him ill and use an alarm clock at his age


----------



## trophywench (Sep 17, 2017)

Sue I'm not reading it - as I will only get annoyed.

You know how we can appeal against PIP decisions, can PIP appeal back?


----------



## Copepod (Sep 17, 2017)

In section 19 on page 11, the Upper Tribunal Judge can't even spell Tribunal correctly - I can't believe he meant "Tribal".
The UTJ hasn't decided that the young man should get PIP, but that the original decision (by a 3 person tribunal) to award PIP should be set aside, then "The appeal will therefore have to be re-decided by a completely differently constituted First-tier Tribunal (Social Entitlement Chamber) at a hearing." (section 50 on page 23).Such a Tribunal consists of a legally qualified chair / judge, a medical doctor and a disability qualified member who may have a disability themselves, work with disabled people as a professional, or care for a person with a disability.


----------

